# Display für alte sinumerik 8



## reiner (3 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
diese Type wurde bis ca. 1991 gebaut. 
Das alte Gas-Plasma Röhrendisplay  mit 8 Zeilen X 32 Zeichen   wird schwach, die Zeichen brennen sich ein. Für dieses Display gibt es einen 
direkt austauschbaren Ersatz. 
Weitere Info:   rewellner@aol.com


----------

